# What is your favorite brand of knife?



## Whosnxt1776

I have been finishing for 10 years. My dad bought me a set of Hyde stainless knifes for my first set. 6, 8,10,12. The main knifes I use. We have Various specialty 1,2,3,4, and so on. 

I liked the stainless but of course I didnt no any different. Then when the sheet rock matrix knifes came out I bought a set of them in blue steel. Once broken in and sharp they were amazing. I loved them! So much better than the Hyde stainless. But after going through three 6 inch knifes after breaking at the handle I switched to a sheet rock stainless matrix 6. I hate dull knifes and breaking them in so that got old. It took longer to get the 6 stainless broken in and sharp but I love it. I still have the blue steel 8,10,12 and I keep them sprayed with wd40 to prevent rust. I have been using the blue steel for a few years now and dont think I will go back to stainless. The matirx handles are much more comfortable than the Hyde handle. 
Just curious to see everyone's opinions and experience with different brand knifes.


----------



## fr8train

Gone thru my share of the Sheetrock Matrix 6"s. Stainless and Carbon Steel. Love the feel of them, but they break WAY to easily. When they break, if you look at where it broke, there is a hole drilled through the shank, just below the top of the handle. I think it is put here purposefully to pre-weaken it so that it WILL break. (We've noticed it on several brands of different tools) Got tired of buying one every 2-3 months. I've been using Hyde's so far so good, but my 5" is starting to get a little wobbly in the handle. Has a lifetime warranty, but would probably cost as much to ship as to buy a new one. So I bought a new one.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I love my 6" Kraft one piece Stainless steel. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Usg knives are all i really use matrix handles they just feel right


----------



## moore

I can't remember the last time I had a hyde knife break off at the handle....I keep my 5 and 6s well filed so they are never sharp.

The one 2nd to left on the bottom ..It's cut down ..I use it for wiping angle tape ,and no-coat. It's about 3 years old.

Theres 2 more in the pic that are cut down . but just a sliver of the top and sides .Those are for coat @ skim angles.


----------



## mudslingr

I also like my Kraft one piece knives. Four inch,5" and 6".:thumbup: I just wish they would knurl them so I could hang on to it better. Those things are pretty darn slippery !:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

mudslingr said:


> I also like my Kraft one piece knives. Four inch,5" and 6".:thumbup: I just wish they would knurl them so I could hang on to it better. Those things are pretty darn slippery !:yes:


They get flippin cold in the winter too! lol


----------



## Whosnxt1776

My partner/Dad also has a Kraft and loves it. I have picked it up a few times but the handle is too fat for me. He is 49 and says itll be the last one he buys. They are good quality pieces for sure.


----------



## Whosnxt1776

fr8train said:


> Gone thru my share of the Sheetrock Matrix 6"s. Stainless and Carbon Steel. Love the feel of them, but they break WAY to easily. When they break, if you look at where it broke, there is a hole drilled through the shank, just below the top of the handle. I think it is put here purposefully to pre-weaken it so that it WILL break. (We've noticed it on several brands of different tools) Got tired of buying one every 2-3 months. I've been using Hyde's so far so good, but my 5" is starting to get a little wobbly in the handle. Has a lifetime warranty, but would probably cost as much to ship as to buy a new one. So I bought a new one.


 
Hmm...Makes sense. Keeps sales up and the money coming. Kinda like a false flag. Rig the the knife to break and sale them a new one, fly some planes into buildings and get the war you wand and patriot act passed to take our liberties away. Its all the same...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Whosnxt1776 said:


> My partner/Dad also has a Kraft and loves it. I have picked it up a few times but the handle is too fat for me. He is 49 and says itll be the last one he buys. They are good quality pieces for sure.


Especially for the price!
http://www.walltools.com/kraft.html


----------



## Tucker

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hmm...Makes sense. Keeps sales up and the money coming. Kinda like a false flag. Rig the the knife to break and sale them a new one, fly some planes into buildings and get the war you wand and patriot act passed to take our liberties away. Its all the same...



Be careful what you say on the interwebs...they are watching


----------



## moore

Tucker said:


> Be careful what you say on the interwebs...they are watching


CERTAINTEED WALLBOARD SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## moore

moore said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a hyde knife break off at the handle....I keep my 5 and 6s well filed so they are never sharp.
> 
> The one 2nd to left on the bottom ..It's cut down ..I use it for wiping angle tape ,and no-coat. It's about 3 years old.
> 
> Theres 2 more in the pic that are cut down . but just a sliver of the top and sides .Those are for coat @ skim angles.


 
When that little wipe down 5 breaks ,,I'm gonna sit down on a 5 gallon bucket and cry like a little girl!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> certainteed wallboard sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> I love my 6" Kraft one piece Stainless steel. :thumbsup:


I love em but the bend when dropped, even after all these years Im still dropping tools


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> View attachment 5724
> View attachment 5725
> View attachment 5728
> View attachment 5727


Moose boy will never make a video for columbia after the Photo display


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I love em but the bend when dropped, even after all these years Im still dropping tools


Ya I know! That's the one thing I don't like! The blades bend really easy if dropped. I'm going to start tying a rubber band around my knives and wearing the band on my wrist to prevent me from dropping them.



Bazooka-Joe said:


> Moose boy will never make a video for columbia after the Photo display


lol! The middle finger was for Certainteed! I love Columbia!


----------



## Tucker

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I love em but the bend when dropped, even after all these years Im still dropping tools



Someone always getting high on the job...puff puff:jester:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> When that little wipe down 5 breaks ,,I'm gonna sit down on a 5 gallon bucket and cry like a little girl!!


I break my little 5" once every two years or so.....it's f***ing heartbreaking. Blade just snaps off when applying pressure 

However, I'm getting better at breaking them in right off the shelf:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark

My favourite brand of knife?? 

Well after just winning a set of knifes from Advance tools, maybe I will let you know after trying out the new knifes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

I have used Hydes, Wallboards, mtowns, but these matrix handles feel better in my hand than any in the past. Im going to stick with them until I find something better....


I didnt mention in my original post I am a lefty. How many of you hold your knife with the left?


----------



## CatD7

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hmm...Makes sense. Keeps sales up and the money coming. Kinda like a false flag. Rig the the knife to break and sale them a new one, fly some planes into buildings and get the war you wand and patriot act passed to take our liberties away. Its all the same...


 

You must be a damn pniko democrat. Bush did not have the planes flown into those buildings, Iraq did.


----------



## Mudshark

CatD7 said:


> You must be a damn pniko democrat. Bush did not have the planes flown into those buildings, Iraq did.


OMG CatD7 - better to be a pinko democrat that be totally ignorant. 



Iraq had nothing to do with it, (nor did they have WMDs). There was some reference to some of the USA buddies, the Saudi Arabians though. But we allowed them to fly back home when the rest of North America had all their planes grounded. Go figure. Go online CatD7 and get an education instead of believing what your church buddies say. :jester:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

CatD7 said:


> You must be a damn pniko democrat. Bush did not have the planes flown into those buildings, Iraq did.


 The "official" story given by the government says 19 of the hijackers were from Saudi Arabia. Zero evedence connecting Iraq. 
Also, what happened to those weapons of mass distruction Bush said were there? Opps


No, no, no!!!!!


I am one of those "domestic extremists" that they wanna lock up!

I am not a Dem or Rep. I am first and foremost a Constitutionalist. I believe in the Bill or Rights and Constitution. Not the out of control federal gov that has been hijacked by globalist stooges. 

Bush and Obama are the same and Romney will continue the wars. Our Gov founded and to this day funds and runs Al Queada. Look it up! A little research wouldnt hurt....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Also, what happened to those weapons of mass distruction Bush said were there? Opps


Bush knew they had them, he sold them to him:whistling2:

They did not find the big "stock pile", how big does a stock pile half to be??? considering one once of a bio chemical, could wipe out a few million people:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> Bush knew they had them, he sold them to him:whistling2:
> 
> They did not find the big "stock pile", how big does a stock pile half to be??? considering one once of a bio chemical, could wipe out a few million people:whistling2:


Well here is another quote:

"During the Gulf War, U.S. airplanes and tanks fired off munitions containing 320 tons of Depleted Uranium. According to Iraqi health statistics, the country's recent increase in health problems has been concentrated in the same areas of the country that took the brunt of U.S. attacks: Baghdad, the southern port city of Basra, and the northern cities of Mosul and Kirkuk"


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Well here is another quote:
> 
> "During the Gulf War, U.S. airplanes and tanks fired off munitions containing 320 tons of Depleted Uranium. According to Iraqi health statistics, the country's recent increase in health problems has been concentrated in the same areas of the country that took the brunt of U.S. attacks: Baghdad, the southern port city of Basra, and the northern cities of Mosul and Kirkuk"


I guess they gave them those WMD's for free:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

2buckcanuck said:


> I guess they gave them those WMD's for free:whistling2:


I dont know if free is a good choice of words as we have all paid a very big price for that OIL GRAB in Iraq.

So much for living in the land of the free! :whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices

Was the war for oil to supply the US? Funny we didn't get the contracts, maybe we were in it to supply France, UK, Russia and China? They are the ones who import the vast majoirty of Iraqi oil. I believe the US imports less now from Iraq than before the war :blink:

Personaly, I think it was just for chits n giggles, Jr. had to finsh off what his what his old man started. We had an established enemy in Iraq, kill 2 birds with one stone, cherrypicking intellegence to get public approval.

Now what's Iraq n oil n depleted uranium got to do with favorite knives :blink:


----------



## Mudshark

Philma Crevices said:


> Now what's Iraq n oil n depleted uranium got to do with favorite knives :blink:


Good point.

Now back to knifes. As long as they are stainless I am not too fussy :whistling2:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

I use a DU 6 inch....makes it easy to find since it glows....


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I use a DU 6 inch....makes it easy to find since it glows....


Are we still talking about knives:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Philma Crevices

2buckcanuck said:


> Are we still talking about knives:blink::blink::blink:


Well.. we went from knives breaking at the rivet-- connected the dots to manufacturers purposely making that a weak point for profit and stretching to planes slammed into buildings to create wars for oil --- to make a stronger knife! :thumbup: Gotta love the gymastics there

Keep your knives outa the watter bucket, it prolongs the erection..er... damn you 2buck, work life

And those damn Kraft 6's are sweet... if they didnt have so much flex and sound like a symbol whenever you wipe your knife off...


----------



## mudslingr

Philma Crevices;69903 sound like a symbol whenever you wipe your knife off...[/QUOTE said:


> :lol: I tripped over a pail while looking up and my knife went bouncing. Sounded like I smashed a pane of glass. They sure are loud knives ! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Philma Crevices said:


> Well.. we went from knives breaking at the rivet-- connected the dots to manufacturers purposely making that a weak point for profit and stretching to planes slammed into buildings to create wars for oil --- to make a stronger knife! :thumbup: Gotta love the gymastics there
> 
> Keep your knives outa the watter bucket, it prolongs the erection..er... damn you 2buck, work life
> 
> And those damn Kraft 6's are sweet... if they didnt have so much flex and sound like a symbol whenever you wipe your knife off...


Richards knives

I like the green handle ones, but as soon as you submerge them in water, one month later they snap, and guess who always tosses my knives in the water................2bjr....... who prefers the bennett knives. I don't care for them (handle too long) but I half to admit, he will toss them in water all the time (and if not, I will toss them in unpurpose:whistling2 and they never seem to break:furious:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

2buck you had me laughing my arse off!!!!

Philma...I have thought that and never actually said it, I hear Dad all over the house crashing away with his Kraft. But that handle is so damn fat. I just can use them. I love my matrix stainless 6 and my blue 8,10,12 matix knifes. 

I gave all my Hyde 8,10,12 stainless knifes to my lil bro. But he doesnt work full time...I kept my first Hyde 6 stainless. Its 10 years old and applies all my no coat. The Matrix is not stiff enough (insert viagra, ed joke) to put on the no coat for my liking. So no coat on with old Hyde stainless and then coated with my new rig the Matrix stainless 6. All my tape wiping, flat wiping behind box and butt joint pulling is done with Matrix blues...And I have been using my matrix pan since they came out...


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Also to add to my above post, I went through 3 Matrix "carbon steel" 6 guns reall fast. Guess the spent too much time in the water bucket but I cant stand a dirty handle so im constantly cleaning my knifes. But I also keep them lubed. I am really down with the inside job on those things, they broke way to fast. The manufacturers know the get wet (like any woman in my presense) so they should design around that....


----------



## Mudshark

Some of my favs. 

That green Premier that 2buck shows is also good but getting harder to find out there. Even the black handled Richards which used to be very common are getting scarce. I like the feel of the Richards Ergo Grip and the small knifes I use the most lately are the beautiful wooden handle jobbies from Home Hardware (Benchmark)


----------



## kylemanley1

I like hyde for small blades. wallboard wood handled for 10" blade. tried a few other brands like warner and they are alright just seems like I always go back to the good ol hyde's


----------



## Tim0282

I like the Kraft one piece stainless. Don't like how slick the handle is either. So I bought a can of undercoater from the auto parts store. It is a rubber coating. Tape off the blade and hang it on a nail and spray it and let it set a day. Stays on there a long time. Completely changes the feel of the knife because it doesn't slide in your hand. One of my favorite knives. Along with the Sheetrock knives.(six inch knives) 
Similar to this.
http://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-s-rubberized-undercoating.html?srccode=ga110020


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> I like the Kraft one piece stainless. Don't like how slick the handle is either. So I bought a can of undercoater from the auto parts store. It is a rubber coating. Tape off the blade and hang it on a nail and spray it and let it set a day. Stays on there a long time. Completely changes the feel of the knife because it doesn't slide in your hand. One of my favorite knives. Along with the Sheetrock knives.(six inch knives)
> Similar to this.
> http://www.eastwood.com/eastwood-s-rubberized-undercoating.html?srccode=ga110020


Wicked awesome tip! I might try that myself.
Be careful with those damn Kraft knives! They're sharp. :jester:
Cut myself pretty good today....just wasn't paying attention when cleaning something and I jabbed myself right in the finger with my 6"


----------



## A smooth finish

I use a hyde 6 5 4. and Marshalltown for my 8,10,12. But Im liking these new advance knives I got. I dont use my six much I mainly use my hyde 5 I love that thing. I use it for everything. I have even used it to skim coat.


----------



## Tim0282

Wow, Brian!! Be careful, there! Must have been a finger cutting day. We were hanging a basement. They cut off the bottom four feet from water damage. They cut the beads off at four feet with a sawzall. Poked a hole in my finger. Looked like your finger. Bled like crazy. We sharpen knives everyday all day rubbing them on that paper. Amazing how sharp they get.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Tim0282 said:


> Wow, Brian!! Be careful, there! Must have been a finger cutting day. We were hanging a basement. They cut off the bottom four feet from water damage. They cut the beads off at four feet with a sawzall. Poked a hole in my finger. Looked like your finger. Bled like crazy. We sharpen knives everyday all day rubbing them on that paper. Amazing how sharp they get.


Ya, it's crazy. We gotta be careful.
Just last week one of my guys accidentally took the tip of his finger off with a pair of tin snips too. lol! That looked rough...:blink:


----------



## carpentaper

my hands have been getting sliced to $hit lately.


----------



## Tim0282

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, it's crazy. We gotta be careful.
> Just last week one of my guys accidentally took the tip of his finger off with a pair of tin snips too. lol! That looked rough...:blink:



Ouch!!


----------



## Tim0282

carpentaper said:


> my hands have been getting sliced to $hit lately.


It is catchy!!


----------



## Whosnxt1776

They get super sharp when broken in..I love it! Haha...I cant stand a new knife that cant shave chit off the wall in one pass....

I have actually proven to people how sharp they are by hitting a tomato with my 6....


----------



## DLSdrywall

carpentaper said:


> my hands have been getting sliced to $hit lately.


Same here lately when i clean my knife on my hawk i stab myself with the knife in my pants, or my trowel under my hawk, and blood on drywall bleeds through lol:blink:


----------



## thefinisher

Whosnxt1776 said:


> They get super sharp when broken in..I love it! Haha...I cant stand a new knife that cant shave chit off the wall in one pass....
> 
> I have actually proven to people how sharp they are by hitting a tomato with my 6....


I know my old 6 is so sharp I use it to cut sheetrock sometimes if I forgot my razor knife.


----------



## Tim0282

thefinisher said:


> I know my old 6 is so sharp I use it to cut sheetrock sometimes if I forgot my razor knife.


Funny! I have done that, too. And cut plastic to cover windows when my knife was hiding from me. And rosin paper to cover the floors. A good 6 inch knife is quite handy for more than just putting mud on the wall.


----------



## moore

A sharp knife leaves an edge.
A well filed kinfe cuts tight.


----------



## carpentaper

thefinisher said:


> I know my old 6 is so sharp I use it to cut sheetrock sometimes if I forgot my razor knife.


i had to do this too recently. works in a pinch.


----------



## carpentaper

moore said:


> A sharp knife leaves an edge.
> A well filed kinfe cuts tight.


you do have to work harder to feather when it is sharp but i find a sharp blade skims better IMO.
i have always called it a dull knife though. the working surface of the knife is rounded which is why it drags less on my skim. compresses the mud better before pulling.


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> A sharp knife leaves an edge.
> A well filed kinfe cuts tight.


My sharp knife leaves no edges :huh:. I do need to file it soon as I got a nick in it somehow. Had to start using my craft stainless one piece 4" knife and I am starting to really like it :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher

BTW, PT I also jabbed my finger with my little kraft knife the other day and it bled. Little SOB is sharp


----------



## Square Foot

thefinisher said:


> My sharp knife leaves no edges :huh:. I do need to file it soon as I got a nick in it somehow. Had to start using my craft stainless one piece 4" knife and I am starting to really like it :thumbup:


C'mon, Finisher... you know what moore means by that.


----------



## JustMe

I've wondered about what it might be like to get a sheet of metal that would be considered the best for knives, regardless of its cost; get it sheared to especially 10 and 12" wide; rivet it to some favourite handles; and see what might happen.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> I've wondered about what it might be like to get a sheet of metal that would be considered the best for knives, regardless of its cost; get it sheared to especially 10 and 12" wide; rivet it to some favourite handles; and see what might happen.


 Narrow band or wide band? Any broad knife over 10'' should have a wide band imo ..To keep the blade straight for a longer period of time...


----------



## moore

thefinisher said:


> My sharp knife leaves no edges :huh:. I do need to file it soon as I got a nick in it somehow. Had to start using my craft stainless one piece 4" knife and I am starting to really like it :thumbup:


 I keep a file on the mini at all times ...I file my 5 @ 6s daily during coat @ skim . but then ....I use blue steel.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Narrow band or wide band? Any broad knife over 10'' should have a wide band imo ..To keep the blade straight for a longer period of time...


Like I said, rivet the pieces to "favourite handles". Whatever that might be.

I thought you threw your knives away after a house or 2? Or are you that much of a power knifer with your 12" (and up?) knives that you need a wide band for even such a brief time?

The 8" and up Sheetrock Matrix knives I'm using right now are narrow band, but they seem to hold up okay enough. For me.

And I do like to be closer to the blade, for control, especially with what I consider to be more my 'finessing' - my 12" - knife.


----------



## JustMe

JustMe said:


> The 8" and up Sheetrock Matrix knives I'm using right now are narrow band, but they seem to hold up okay enough. For me.


A btw to this is that if one wanted to keep a narrow band, but keep it straight for longer, especially if the 'best metal' lasted longer......one could maybe consider beefing up the band, in a way that didn't interfere.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> A btw to this is that if one wanted to keep a narrow band, but keep it straight for longer, especially if the 'best metal' lasted longer......one could maybe consider beefing up the band, in a way that didn't interfere.


 beef up the band by making it WIDER!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Square Foot

JustMe said:


> A btw to this is that if one wanted to keep a narrow band, but keep it straight for longer, especially if the 'best metal' lasted longer......one could maybe consider beefing up the band, in a way that didn't interfere.


Maybe like a tapered thickness in the band? Slightly thicker at the handle and gradually thinning out toward the edges.


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> beef up the band by making it WIDER!!!:whistling2:


Or thicker(?)



Square Foot said:


> Maybe like a tapered thickness in the band? Slightly thicker at the handle and gradually thinning out toward the edges.


That should work.


----------



## br549

I've been using Marshalltown knives for awhile. I was going to try a Kraft stainless 5" but the handle looks a little too fat. Just picked up a Sheetrock Matrix 5, looks skinny and easier to flip around.


----------



## Kiwiman

br549 said:


> I've been using Marshalltown knives for awhile. I was going to try a Kraft stainless 5" but the handle looks a little too fat. Just picked up a Sheetrock Matrix 5, looks skinny and easier to flip around.


Those 6" sheetrocks are brilliant but they are the only ones I'm able to snap (at the base), but I like them so much I'll just keep replacing them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Whosnxt1776

Hey, has anyone tried using the offset knifes? I have always wondered about them...


----------



## sdrdrywall

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hey, has anyone tried using the offset knifes? I have always wondered about them...


I use the usg offset knifes i ha a 8"&10" i use them for bead real nice because you can lay them flat without getting your knuckles in the mud makes a super tight coat but the handles are a little short your hands will cramp up if you do a ton of beads


----------



## br549

Kiwiman said:


> Those 6" sheetrocks are brilliant but they are the only ones I'm able to snap (at the base), but I like them so much I'll just keep replacing them.:thumbsup:


I haven't tried it out yet, but just holding it I think I'll be right there with you. Has to be the best grip out there! :yes:


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

All broad knives are Harrington. Trowel is Marshalltown. 6 is Hyde. Everything is stainless except for the trowel and 6. I have had the Harringtons FOREVAH!


----------



## saskataper

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hey, has anyone tried using the offset knifes? I have always wondered about them...


I tried a sheetrock offset when I was at TrimTex and thought it was pretty cool, stiff like a trowel and a handle thats out of the way. I wouldn't mind having one in my bag, they would be sweet for touching up after running the box.
The woman who took the TrimTex course with Mudslinger and I gets them custom made by a lady in Chicago. I guess she will make it whatever size you want and fit the handle to your hand. Next time I'm there I'll have to try and track her down and get one.


----------



## jcampbell

All knives are the black /yellow handled Richard 2"-12". Curved trowels 10"-12" are wood handle Richard and one rubber marshal town . Flat trowel is a wood 12" Richard but I never use it . Like the older cheap black handle Richard ones better once they are broke in.


----------



## carpentaper

i'm starting to like my clangy (kraft). really high quality stainless. you can leave it in a bucket of water for days and it won't pit. my richards stainless pits. i'm a curry man for my trowels. i have lots of sizes but my favourite is my 4.5 x 12.


----------



## jantzenmoore

Just got a new pair of advanced stainless cool grip. 10,12, offset 12, and a Kraft stainless 6. I've had some marshalltowns dur soft (blue steel) with the elongated handle which I loved. Today I noticed they left ripples in my mud!! That pissed me off. So I said f&@k it and order a new set from wall tools. Hopefully didn't make a mistake with buying ss. I have used blue for years so I decided to switch it up. Keep me in you're prayers that I don't throw one though a wall! 
I am excited for the offset never had one in my arrangement of knives before!


----------



## Tim0282

jantzenmoore said:


> Just got a new pair of advanced stainless cool grip. 10,12, offset 12, and a Kraft stainless 6. I've had some marshalltowns dur soft (blue steel) with the elongated handle which I loved. Today I noticed they left ripples in my mud!! That pissed me off. So I said f&@k it and order a new set from wall tools. Hopefully didn't make a mistake with buying ss. I have used blue for years so I decided to switch it up. Keep me in you're prayers that I don't throw one though a wall!
> I am excited for the offset never had one in my arrangement of knives before!


Throwing though the wall would be fine, you can fix that, just don't throw it though a window. :no:


----------



## endo_alley

Iv'e been using these lately. http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=WDTAPINGKNIVES My favorite in the past are these. http://www.amazon.com/MARSHALLTOWN-Premier-2512-12-Inch-3-Inch/dp/B00002N5PV They are no longer made. But I have a lifetime stash. I have been getting into making my own offset broad knives lately too.


----------



## jantzenmoore

Those offsets are expensive! I loved my Marshalltowns with the long handle but thought I'd switch it up a bit


----------



## TAPERT2

Always used Ames knives , 6" ,8",10",12" curved handles 
And when they have finally snapped ;(
I always hated breaking in a new blade like the 6" when pulling corners eeeeh.


----------



## Mark Hammond II

Sheetrock with matrix handle


----------



## hendrix417

which knife holds a screw bit at bottom of handle? grey colored soft handle? thanks


----------



## moore

Mint kraft


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Hmm...Makes sense. Keeps sales up and the money coming. Kinda like a false flag. Rig the the knife to break and sale them a new one, fly some planes into buildings and get the war you wand and patriot act passed to take our liberties away. Its all the same...


Best to stay clear of the adhesive fumes in the future.


----------



## cazna

Advance cool grip is my most used. Love those the 6 gets a hammering.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

